# Starting a mini gold refinery



## Eagle One (Jul 18, 2017)

Dear All, I have a small production of gold - about 30kg to 100kg per month - and want to refine to 99,9% it before selling as to add value, where / how do I start ? Where do I get equipments, expertise/advises and partners ? Please help !


----------



## nickvc (Jul 18, 2017)

With those sorts of volume and value simply melt have a reliable assay done and sell on, you can expect 99%+ on that sort of regular volume.....


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 18, 2017)

To clarify, since you're posting in General Chat, what sort of gold are we talking about? Ore? Trimmed and sorted e-scrap?

If it's from mining, where you go beyond your assay depends entirely on the total composition (not just the metals, ALL of it) of your ore.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 18, 2017)

Why waste time replying to this.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 18, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Why waste time replying to this.


Why waste time making a post like yours? 

I come here to learn and help others. It wasn't that long ago that you were new to all this and asking for help.

"does anyone know about the types of yields from Sun Sparc ceramic processors"
"I'd be very interested in hearing more about the complete process you followed"
"I do understand the basics, however my experiments have resulted in some pretty diverse results!"

Those are from your first ten posts. If you don't want to help, that's fine, but why do you have to criticize those who do?

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2017)

I think he was thinking as I was, that this guy is just fishing for someone to scam.
Just trying to be slick about it.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Jul 18, 2017)

The first post seems to me, to be fishing for someone to become a partner, or he may be fishing for some other kind of fish?


----------



## anachronism (Jul 18, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Why waste time replying to this.
> ...



So it's OK for Jimdoc and others to be abrasive but not me? How does that work Dave? Do explain how you have one rule for everyone else and another for me. Go on. I'm really looking forwards to this explanation.

Whilst we are at it. I give a heck of a lot more informed PRACTICAL help from experience on here than a lot of other members, but of course you wouldn't quote any of those, you'd just rather attempt to humiliate me wouldn't you.

Maybe you need to look at your impartiality and take a long hard think. Alternatively let me put a whole host of quotes up where you've ignored other peoples' comments. Shall I?

Edit: If sticking up for myself when I am being singled out is against the rules then I'm guilty as charged but why you feel it's alright is beyond me.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2017)

"Eagle One" was here for 16 whole minutes to make his post, and is probably not coming back.
I think he was just here to fish for suckers.
Location; DRC, Really?

Dave, you and others here need to stop being "too nice" to people, it gets annoying.
Sometimes I wonder why I even check in here as much as I do.

I also think Dave owes Jon an apology. There was nothing wrong with his comment in my eyes.

Jim


----------



## Shark (Jul 19, 2017)

If the OP made an inappropriate post, it should have been reported and let the moderators handle it. That would have the effect of less drama on the forum. This aimed at no one person, it is just an attempt to keep the forum on track. It is hard enough to dig information out of all the sidetracked posts as it is, let the people who are charged with dealing with these kind of things do their job.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2017)

Cause and effect. I see the point Dave was trying to make. I think Patrick swayzee said it best. Lol
Be nice https://youtu.be/nTh5JzRziHE


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 19, 2017)

Jon, you missed my point. My purpose was not to humiliate you. It was to remind you that we were all beginners at one time. Your post helped no one. It was just negative so I commented on it.

Jim, maybe the OP was "fishing" as you suggested. Maybe not. If he was just here fishing for suckers and is probably not coming back, he didn't do a very good job as he didn't give any contact information.

I never thought I would here that we "need to stop being "too nice" to people".

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 19, 2017)

Palladium said:


> Cause and effect. I see the point Dave was trying to make. I think Patrick swayzee said it best. Lol
> Be nice https://youtu.be/nTh5JzRziHE



:lol: :lol: 
That just made my morning


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm just pointing out observations here, not judgement, but I think part of it is Jon's brief posts. When I first saw it, especially since it was probably a reply to my post, was, "What the [heck]?" Then I took a second, looked at the OP again, and saw it was from DRC. I realized that is what Jon was reacting to, same as the others have said: looks like (but we don't know for sure) a typical scam intro.

Does Jon sometimes appear harsh when he posts these quick replies with more judgement than info? Yes, but I think he knows that. Was he on point? Probably.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 19, 2017)

Palladium said:


> Cause and effect. I see the point Dave was trying to make. I think Patrick swayzee said it best. Lol
> Be nice https://youtu.be/nTh5JzRziHE



I agree Ralph. I also like the end line "until it's time not to be nice." 8) 

So that's where I ended up. Dave I don't accept your reasoning however I guess we will just have to agree to differ whilst "being nice."

On another note Dave, I don't need to be reminded that I started out green. I remember it every day. I'm really not sure why you chose to list my first posts having never done that to anyone else but hey they are out there for people to see and I hope you gained some small satisfaction by doing it. I make no secret of the fact that I learned everything from this forum and from subsequent friendship with various experienced refiners. Remember that whilst most who have learned have disappeared when they've taken what they can, a small number of us have chosen to stick around and pay it forwards and continue the base premise of this forum "refiners helping refiners." Without that small band of folk, the forum would be merely moderators and newbies. Then again it's possible that people would enjoy talking about Stannous Chloride ad infinitum! They could sit round camp fires doing it at refining meets or endlessly discuss Hoke. Anything but actually doing some refining. 8) 

As Jim said, the time dedicated to some of the outrageously obvious silly first posts is too much. A guy who posts on this forum talking about setting up and having a small quantity of gold that ranges from $1.2M through to $4M, claims to have no knowledge of what we do, and happens to come from the hotbed of fraud should set off a whole heap of alarm bells. 

On a constructive note - an "enquiry template" that lists some basic questions with a framework as to how a question should be presented would make a fantastic sticky. That would also cut down on the time wasted guessing what someone's doing and making recommendations that often have to be reassessed.

Anyways- onwards and upwards. Thanks for taking the time to read my response to your comments. Now where did I put that gold powder I dropped last night?  

Regards

Jon


----------



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2017)

On a side note: I sent him a message as soon as he posted the thread and before everyone commented on it.
I was fishing to, but yawll started throwing rocks in the water! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ARMCO (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey, I just found you guys [emoji53] after a couple years of making lots of mistakes all on my own. I hope you can continue to "be nice" [emoji849] to each other so I can take what I can before moving on. [emoji12] J/k. I really do enjoy this forum. Thank you to everyone here that makes it what it is. 
Now how do I get in on that little start up refinery??[emoji857][emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Jul 20, 2017)

Democratic Republic of the Congo. It would be unethical and illegal in most of the free world to do business with them anyway. Still, you can not read the whole book from it's cover. I suggest that when people post something that is suspect, do not go on the offensive. Wait and see what their follow up looks like. If someone is up to no good, it will show in a hurry. It's not up to members to police the forum. It's great to be helpful and report things that don't look right but making snap decisions about a new member and going for the throat is not being helpful. I have taken a step back from the forum because of it. 

I have joined a facebook group with almost 2K members, and a great many of them is either members of the forum or past members and all of them tell of not being welcomed or attacked for not already knowing the answers to simple questions. Have you ever heard of something getting so big that it collapses in on itself? The forum may be huge and the database it holds may be invaluable, but without members, it is nothing.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 20, 2017)

would it not be wonderful if it was easy to find a good income doing some thing you enjoy.
Or even better work very little and reap large rewards.
Unfortunately, because some individuals with in our society have managed these things it has become the norm to seek.
Gold trading would seem to those on the outside to represent such an easy income.
Fortunately, it takes some effort to set up even a small operation, but when you do it douse represent a nice honest profession with a good amount of autonomy.
Reading the available literature and digesting it surely would seem to me to be the least one should expect to invest.
Having other people solve each of your problems deprives you of the education you need.
It can be frustrating being stuck on a problem for a year or two but once you have worked it out for your self you are better able to solve similar problems.
Asking other people to do the work for you is much a kin to begging from my point of view, we all have limited time available to us if some one douses you a favor you should only feel right about that if you believe you will be in a position to repay that favor in the future.
I find the ridicule from some quarters quite amusing .if such childish things upsets you? maybe trading the worlds most valuable commodity is not for you as you can expect much worse in the real world.
If finding, recovering and refining precious metals was easy they would have no value, the high value is a reflection of the personal investment on all levels it takes to acquire.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think we all do have the duty to "moderate" or to "police" forum, or better said I thought exactly that. Moderators are the same members as we are and yes, they do have some extra tools at their disposal but at the end of the day I see no difference here. Quite a lot of scam and baiting goes under the radar through pm which is hard to spot but post like this is simply too obvious. 
Moderators are sometimes too busy and post like this may go unanswered for quite some time with potential to cause damage to some naive or inexperienced members. 

I heard about that facebook group and was invited there by few people but when I thought about it and mainly how it is being presented it lost its appeal to me. If somebody is too offended by how his questions were answered here I would be afraid that I will offend him somehow there too. 
I was called names here and I also offended some people here too, guess what? That is called life and experience. 
This forum was first thing in the morning for me, and last thing in the evening and countless times during the day. What I noticed is that many regular experienced posters stopped coming here and while I do know they still refine they do not bother to come or post anymore. 
Forum simply changed too much and not in a good way. No need to talk more about it, many people noticed that too. While I do agree that it is good to be nice we simply come to the extreme end of it over here - to the point that people are simply afraid to say anything. It is not just annoying like Jim said, it is suffocating. There are some issues or personal vendettas which seem like never-ending stories and frankly, I am tired of it.
There are so very few worthy topics discussed here lately that I am done with my visit in just a few minutes. It used to be fun to read every thread and every post, to engage, and now? Just picking out 2-3 threads out of 20-30 made every day. Well, there is always that possibility that perhaps I changed and everything is hunky dory, I do not know. What I do know is that now I am wondering why I even bothered to type this post. 

No more rants from me that I can promise. It was an honour to meet some of you from whom I learned a lot and also a good fun to interact.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 21, 2017)

> Do explain how you have one rule for everyone else and another for me.



Jon, this is kind of throwing a stone while sitting in a glashouse. You, my friend, were banned. You came back with a new name and a lot of us knew. But not being a mod or an admin and not knowing what exactly had caused the ban I did not think it to be my business. Well, after all you have been forgiven by the mods as it seems. Ken is still banned. I do not know, what has been the exact reason for banning him, but nobody gets banned quickly. So, I can only guess both of you disrespected the authority of the mods and/or the rules one time too much. Though I still believe in that the rules and the mods are two sides of the same coint.

When Frugal wants to help somebody even if the poster seems to be a fake, - are you really wondering? Frugal always helped everyone, not one harsh word openly, but trying to solve problems behind the curtain. I know it, You know it. So, stay fair.

I like all of you guys. Many of you are some raw diamonds and it took some time learning to understand your dry and harsh sense of humor, but we all have learned together and we have laughed together and sometimes we got into a fight  remember?

I will end with citing Harold: "...put your egos in neutral..." ...something I myself more than often needed to do 

One word to the mods, you are the backbone of this whole network. If you guys were not completely loyal to each other and if not you talked with one voice, this whole thing will fall apart. The leader is always the least free person in an organization. 

Thank you all, beside my job as a teacher and the hazmat team in the firebrigade, this forum and what I learned here has been one of my big adventures in my life.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey Bjorn. 8) 

Yeah a good case in point is that it took 18 months for us to "get" one another!


----------



## butcher (Jul 29, 2017)

Kiss my ass.

This statement can be taken in several different ways, if we are working together, and you could see me, and we know each other. me saying this could just make you smile.

Here on the forum you cannot see me, you really do not know me. So you cannot see my expressions or have any clue where I may be coming from or going to with the statement.

Here we have to be more careful of what we say, without the other parts of human communication, written or spoken words can have several meanings or intentions, which makes it very easy to make a wrong judgement or lead to misunderstandings. 

Besides the main problem most all of us have (Our ego's), I believe most of the problems and banning's or even leaving of many of our better members from the forum has been due to simple misunderstandings when someone said kiss my ass., and it was taken in the wrong way.

As far as being nice.
I call it respect, I respect those I feel deserve respect, I try to understand others comments and not judge them,if they come here to learn I will try and help if I can, if they come here for trouble we do not need them here and I have no obligation to "Be Nice". But I do not have to be rude or I do not have to be a jack-ass either.

We are all moderators trying to protect and nurture our beloved forum and to keep it going and thriving.
Most of the real moderators on the forum do not have a title or the ban button, but without them we would not have this forum today, although they do not have the title of moderator, their "Being Nice" and helping is what has kept this forum on its feet and thriving.

anachronism, you too have been a moderator for the forum, I see it in many of your comments, Heck I have even seen you smile and Be Nice, even when it may have been against your nature, You have been an asset to the forum, yes their has been misunderstandings, and as human we always have that EGO problem we all need to deal with within ourselves, and which will easily get into conflict with others, but for the most part we have come here to learn and share what we learn, not all of us are refined in our own character or we can may be easily misunderstood, or our intentions judged wrongly, but for the most part we all do what we can to improve our beloved forum. 

The moderators have a title and a job, but the real moderation and improvement and information is provided by all of our good members, and even by some of our bad members.

Kiss my ass and quit quibbling lets get back to discussing something important, like getting gold, and refining it, at the same time lets all try and refine our forum, Seems like we all have some work to do and a long road ahead of us to make the forum shine like gold, this is still the best forum for refining.

Past problems and misunderstandings if kept alive will kill all that we all have worked so hard to maintain.


----------

